# Powermatic PM2000 5hp tablesaw



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

She doesn't LOOK to be 50".

You sure about that spec ??

;-)


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sorry to you regret your purchase. However, your candor is helpful. As for the Saw Stop, I have owned mine for 4 years and have no regrets. I highly recommend it. To Saw Stop's credit, when they came out with an improved dust collection system it was made available to previous owners. I can definitely vouch for it. Virtually no dust is left in the cabinet and when used with the blade guard lets very little dust get away outside. Additionally, the newer guard is a significantly improved guard. I have also found Saw Stop's customer service superb.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

From the sound of your review I am glad I bought the 5hp unisaw. I have no problems at all and I love the up front controls.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"I was expecting a better thought out design and a few more features."*
So you're saying that you made a major tool purchase without checking it out first , or reading any reviews , but you know all about the SawStop , but bought something else instead ???
What other features were you looking for ? Have you contacted PM about the "excessive" length of time it takes for the blade to stop ? What are you cutting that needs 5HP ? 1phase or 3phase ?
Your review reads like a wannabe tool gloat gone bad. 2 stars ?
Please tell us what convinced you to buy this saw.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

OK I think you have 4 complaints.

One the handwheel, that truely depends on your physical makeup and how you happen to address the wheel with your hand, I am 6' 180lb and wear a large glove so quite average and don't find the wheel to be any issue but ergonomics are different for everyone, I don't see it as a flaw but if a majority of users have the issue it certainly would be, however you are the first I have herad complain about it.

Second, dust capture. I am almost certain there is something wrong with either the saw or your DC, I own both a PM2000 and an ICS and if anything the PM beats the ICS in under table dust capture (the ICS leaves a pile in the cabinet after a full day of ripping). The PM2000 was the first NA cabinet saw to really address dust capture and it and the SS models are almost always singled out for their superior dust control. I would go through everything to make sure the volume and velocity of the air is not being hindered, it is possible if you are using a ZCI and the motor cover is sealing better than it should there is not enough air moving through the cabinet, this is the least likely senario but the also the least likely for most people to catch.

Third, the cord length. I have a shop full of machines and I can't think of any of them that came with a full length cord and plug, most of them cost more than the PM2000. Since I hardwire most of my machines it wasn't even an issue for me but that is a complaint that almost all quality 240v machines will have to endure.

Fourth, long motor rundown. This one I am really lost on, low friction and high enertia are what causes this, both of which tend to be hallmarks of a quality machine and good bearings. Without a motor brake or some mechanical brake this is the case with all high quality table saws, the SS does tend to rundown quicker but due to the extra complexity of the braking assembly it has more friction (I am not saying this is a bad thing just the nature of the beast). I understand your reasoning but good bearings and heavy reciprocating components are always going to do this, would you have preferred cheap high friction bearings and lighter duty parts? If by chance you have a 3 phase saw you could always add a VFD and use it to brake the motor (have soft start too if you like).

I am sorry you aren't happy with your machine, I know how gutting that is. I will reiterate to go through the dust collection systems from blade to filters/bags since unless you have unresonable expectations there is something amiss since the PM is as good as any cabinet saw when it comes to DC.

PS I had to smile at "blade-break" since it is blade brake BUT when it fires it is often a blade-break as well.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes I checked the reviews before purchasing (of course). The reason I bought the PM200 was in fact due to the number of positive reviews. Perhaps I have higher standards than do many. I feel that for $3000 I ought to be able to buy a saw that is damm near perfect. Maybe I'm crazy, But then again, after having used the sawstop machines I feel justified in saying that they offer a much better machine for a bit more money (and this ignores the whole safety issue).

I have large hands, it's true. I'm guessing that the issue of blade tilt causing interference while raising the blade is something others have experienced regardless of their hand size. The fact that it has not been brought up is probably more an issue with lower expectations. Like I said, I'm picky - for $3000 i'd prefer not to have a saw designed to skin my knuckles every time I make a 45 degree cut. Also For $3000 I would expect a blade brake. Waiting 15 seconds for my blade to stop after hitting the off button is just unacceptable. Also, supplying machines with inadaquate cords and claiming it is ok because it is industry standard is a just plain cop-out. It is such a trivial expense for a manufacturer, but can make a big difference in customer satisfaction. Why don't companies get this? It's like the Ford F-150 I bought last year. Great truck, but there is a rattle caused by something in the brake/gas pedal adjustment that no one seems able to fix that is absolutely driving me nuts every time I drive the thing. I am an inch away from selling a $35,000 rig because of a poorly designed $2.00 part somewhere.

With regards to dust collection - everything appears to be in order. I've checked it over as has a technician from the company from whom I've bought the saw. I still need to clean out the saw by hand every week or so. Its not so much the fact that I need to manually clean out the saw every week or so as much as the fact that dust combines with the grease on the blade tilt mechanism (trunions?) to create a gloppy mess that seems bound to hinder the mechanism eventually. It is very difficult to clean this mess out as there is very little room to get a finger or brush into the mechanism. Seems to me like a design flaw, but I may very well be wrong about interference over time. We'll see…

What I'm basically saying is that I'd prefer it if PM took a portion of thier huge marketing budget and instead gave us the best saw possible. Now that they have real competition PM seems to have made the choice to spend their energy whining about their competition instead of offering consumers a better product for their money. Yeah, 2 stars. If an honest review bothers the company that much they are welcome to come by, take back their machine, give me a refund (with which I'll buy a superior product), and I promise I'll praise their customer service till the cows come home. Until that happens I'll use the democratic nature of the internet to ensure other consumers out there are not suckered into making the same mistake I've made.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I must say that I love my PM2000. I can't think of a single thing that I'm unhappy about. I will say this, I might have purchased a Sawstop since I'm 61 and after a lifetime of hard work I'm probably more apt to make a bad safety mistake than I was in my younger days; however, I simply couldn't afford the difference in cost. Another thing about cost: when I made up my mind to get the PM2000 I shopped long and hard for the right place to buy it. I didn't pay near as much for mine as most people do and delivery was free by 2 men with a lift gate. I didn't have to lift my finger.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Also For $3000 I would expect a blade brake. Waiting 15 seconds for my blade to stop after hitting the off button is just unacceptable. *

What major manufacturer offers a blade brake to slow the motor after shutdown? And, if you paid $3k for yours you overpaid by at least $500. I got mine last year for a shade over $2300 with free delivery and liftgate service.

*Also, supplying machines with inadaquate cords and claiming it is ok because it is industry standard is a just plain cop-out. *

Again, who does this? This is not some portable Home Depot special, this is a heavy duty commercial grade saw meant to be installed and wired to a single location with a dedicated 220volt supply feed. How can the manufacturer possibly know how far from a power source you are landing your saw? No preparation on your part.

As for the dust collectio, look elswhere for your problem as many other reviewers give this saw high marks for it's dust collection feature.

Sounds like you did little or no leg work to find out exactly how a saw of this type operates. Making assumptions without research is just ignorance and makes for a uneducated review and makes this one worthless.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I appreciate the review but I plan to purchase this saw over the SawStop. It's certainly not about saving money; it's simply about preferring this saw over the competition. I consider this saw's only competition to be the Unisaw. Having used this saw quite a bit, I'm surprised by the dust collection complaint. Cord length? I have expensive machines with a six inch cord. I guess they figure most people are going to replace the cord anyway. Run down? My bandsaw has a brake; I never use it. A saw that quickly spins to a halt is suspect in my book.
.
I really do appreciate this review and I wished you liked your saw more. Sell it and buy a SawStop if you think you'll be happier. Simple.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Bertha. I try and be honest about my equipment. There are too many reviews on this site with 5-stars. They do not help consumers out there make wise decisions in the marketplace. Lj61673; declaring a review worthless for everybody smacks of arrogance. Perhaps its worthless to you, but there are a lot of other people on this site who probably appreciate a bit of candor.

With regards to slowing the blade after shut-down; I have a question - does a three-phase motor do this automatically? Perhaps the sawstop machines I've used that had this feature braked as part and parcel of their motors. I'll have to check and see if the sawstop machines I've used that have this feature are single or 3-phase. Regardless, it is a very nice feature that improves safety as well as saves time and money for the owner.

Manufacturers could supply a longer cord and save consumers the time, trouble and expense of having to go out and purchase and install one themselves. It's an easy operation to cut a cord down to the length needed. I think we as consumers should demand more from manufacturers. Especially after they have eliminated American jobs in order to line the pockets of Wall street and wealthy investors.

Why is it that the biggest defenders of the saw have no or next to nothing in terms of projects on this site? Would it be wrong to suspect that there are people paid to defend certain products here and on the net in general? Paranoid? Perhaps…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Manufacturers could supply a longer cord and save consumers the time, trouble and expense of having to go out and purchase and install one themselves. It's an easy operation to cut a cord down to the length needed. "

But … how long should the cord be ?

And … what IS the expectation ?

From what I've read, it's pretty common knowledge that the big machines tend to come with very short cords, allowing (yes, forcing) the consumer to get the correct cord for his/her application.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

No offense but if you spent $3000.00 on a saw and didn't actually look at and put your hands on before you shelled out the cash then it sounds to me that you expect a lot from a company but at the same time you didn't use due diligence in your research. I've bought many things on line or mail order but before paying that kind of money I wouldn't rely only on reviews I read on the internet but actually go to a distributor and insist on touching and manipulating the controls, and look under the hood so to speak. Cord length isn't really an issue since most people will hard wire a saw of that size unless it's mobile and in my case I use an extension cord made for the amperage draw. Most shipping companies only deliver items and in the case of heavy items they will not assist you in moving or carrying large or heavy items except to remove it from the truck. It's your responsibility to arrange for help in moving your merchandise from the drop off point. It's not that they aren't wanting to be helpful but by their company policy they are not allowed to due to liability. The grease on the gears is usually removed and then a dry lubricant is applied for that purpose, this should be spelled out in the owners manual during assembly. If you own an air compressor, just blow out the cabinet once a day by turning on the DC and remove the insert plate and blow out the dust and you should be able to keep the build-up from occurring on the rack and pinion gears. Dry lubricant will help keep it from building up. One other thing, don't cut wet wood as it will act like glue and make it hard to clean out.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Perhaps its worthless to you, but there are a lot of other people on this site who probably appreciate a bit of candor.*

Candor, yes. Ignorance, not so much.

*Manufacturers could supply a longer cord and save consumers the time, trouble and expense of having to go out and purchase and install one themselves. It's an easy operation to cut a cord down to the length needed. *

How long would that be? Should they check with you first? And should they also supply a plug end? What type receptacle are you using? What is the plug blade configuration? Did you know there were several types??
You comments show absolutely no knowledge of what is involved.

*Why is it that the biggest defenders of the saw have no or next to nothing in terms of projects on this site? Would it be wrong to suspect that there are people paid to defend certain products here and on the net in general? Paranoid? Perhaps…*

Not so much defending the saw or brand name, more speaking out against ignorance of the product or process.
And how does the number of projects posted equate to general knowledge of a product?
Sounds like another assumption…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

*One other thing, don't cut wet wood as it will act like glue and make it hard to clean out.*
I would also point out sawdust absorbs moisture so if you leave it around for a week it probably will cake up.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright I'm done with this. Whoever you are Lj61673 (no information about who you are, what you do, or where you live, and one poorly photographed project) your entitled to your opinion. I never professed to be an expert on saw technology, in fact, most of us here on LJ are not. I simply offer my opinion on a product I purchased, which after all, is the purpose of the reviews section of this site. I am not the type of person unable to be convinced I'm wrong, but when some stranger starts calling me ignorant, well…I'm done.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

In Knoxville, my local Woodcraft had a wonderful selection and they were actually very helpful. They held classes, of course, and you could generally try out any machine they had on the floor. One day, they had both SawStops, a Uni, and a PM side-by-side. There were several persons interested in all three saws (understandably) and they were really putting the reps through their paces. I played with them all and despite the oohs and ahhhs from the weiner test, the PM was my clear favorite. The specs were all pretty similar but it was an instant "feel" thing I got from the PM. It didn't hurt that I just like the looks of them. I didn't buy one b/c I was working in a garage at the time, planning a move; but I know that several orders for each were made that day. 
.
For me, that day showed me 1) PM, 2) Delta, 3) Sawstop. Nothing has changed since. I think a cabinet saw is a very personal thing but I don't think going with one of the big three is necessarily a mindless decision. They're popular for a good reason, all are quality machines, and it really comes down to personal preference. It's like a mid-sized Mercedes, Lexus, or Audi. All solid cars but one will definitely stand out to each consumer. I wouldn't let a $20 short cord change my mind, but that's not to say it shouldn't change someone else's. I think that if you don't outright dislike the SawStop (like I do, incidentally), the safety features are really just a bonus. All three of those saws are very expensive and I wouldn't settle for anything short of one I really liked. Sell it and buy a vintage Oliver


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

" (no information about who you are, what you do, or where you live, and one poorly photographed project)"

That's called Ad Hominem.

Maybe if we ALL stuck to the issues, and NOT the personal attacks … well …. you know ….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I don't subscribe to the "publish your location or you're insignificant" philosphy espoused by some famous members here. Every once in a while, you'll see some guy with no projects suddenly publish a hand-tool only spiral staircase with waterfall bubinga and madrone burl inlay, lol. You just never really know what guys are up to in their shops. Given that this is the internet, I'm simply not comfortable providing more than the slimmest amount of material regarding my whereabouts. I'm also a stop GPS tracking feature guy. I don't think it hurts my clout, whatever litte bit I have. 
.
Neil likes SawStop. Now that's true ad hominem!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Unfair.

I own one, but have NO IDEA if I like it or not, since … I've never actually seen it


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

After reading the owners manual on line it does say to lubricate the rack and pinion gears with a non hardening grease. With that said, it only requires a light coat. Also is your dust shield installed and the hose connected?

I agree with lj61673 response, To use your term he's just being candid. Your comment stating that ones opinion value is directly proportional to their number of posts on this website is way out of line and completely arrogant on your part. It's not quantity but quality that matters!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Neil, the box is really impressive, though
.
Edit: Coastie, I used this same lubricant on my JET and replaced the belts with linkbelts. Felt like a new saw afterwards. I suspect the dust collection is just sucking against too much resistance. I mean, a 3hp dedicated collector should be excessively ample, to say the least. If you're using a ZCI, does it have finger holes in it? The PM is a tight cabinet and if you're not getting adequate airflow, you're probably hurting your collector motor and stagnating the dust in the cabinet. Just a thought but every PM2000 I've ever been around has had excellent dust collection with a much lesser unit than yours. 
.
I can't gripe about the SS dust handling either; it's excellent in my experience. Ask Neil in a couple years


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Alright I'm done with this. Whoever you are Lj61673 (no information about who you are, what you do, or where you live, and one poorly photographed project) your entitled to your opinion. *

Knowing where I live would make my opinion more/less valuable?
And you have NO photograph of your alleged purchase, so you may just be someone with an axe to grind against PM for all we know.
I do have a nice pic of my pet gold fish if you'd like to see it…Anyway, good luck with future alleged purchases.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I'd like to see that fish.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

I might end up bringing it back…all it does is swim around, eat and poop….not acceptable. I just got him because he matched my PM2000. I should have ponied up the extra $.50 and got the Beta.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Hickeymad- Sorry to hear that you are disappointed in your new saw. that really really would be a bummer, but it can happen and it is a risk everyone takes when they order a machine regardless of what they paid for it.

I am not busting on you for your review, your opinions you have a right to.

I looked at your shop, so you are no newbie to woodworking and came from an older Jet model saw to a new one.

I do think that maybe some expectations that you had were above what PM advertises and has in the manual for that saw. Can't say anything about your big hands, but be careful now that you know where you can skin them.

I have read your review and the responses here, and to me it doesn't sound like you got a lemon saw or anything.

Be really happy if you got a smooth running saw and a good fence on it. Go cut some wood and don't sweat the small stuff. Really.

PM does not advertise a blade brake for that saw as far as I know, so I don't think you can fault them on that issue.

The only thing I can see from your review that would be a problem in actual operation would be your dust collection.

The others here have pointed out some things you could check out regarding that.

The other stuff to me are normal table saw maintenance issues that are expected, to me anyway, when you deal with saw dust.

I got a Jet tablesaw last month that has the same type blade shroud and maybe even the same riving knife.

I run a 1.5hp DC and I am amazed at how little sawdust gets in the cab. I am a hobbyist, so the amount of wood I cut maybe different than others, but the blade shrouds are not sealed so yeah eventually whether a hobbyist or commercial shop, you are going to get some dust in trunnions, cab, wherever and you are going to have to clean those gears when you regrease the saw.

Routine maintenance. I suspect the same for a Uni or a PM2000 or a Sawstop.

My saw did not come with a power cord, but from reading the manual before I bought the saw I did not expect one.

I guess what I am getting to is that we all have to have realistic expectations when dealing with machinery. I think you have bought a really really nice saw, and it should out last you if properly taken care of.

Be happy with it if you can. If you can't because of whatever, sell it take the loss and get the other saw and you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^excellent post. It also sounds like most of those problems can be remedied. I think the dust collection will be licked pretty easily. The cord is more of an aggravation than anything. I imagine you can even purchase smaller aftermarket cranks. I think the main point is it's a very nice saw; it just might not be the ideal saw for you. Did you look at the big JETs? I'm planning on this very same saw and I hope I don't end up missing my JET.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

To some degree this has become a bash fest and I hope I didn't add to it, it was not my intention.

Regarding:

"With regards to slowing the blade after shut-down; I have a question - does a three-phase motor do this automatically? Perhaps the sawstop machines I've used that had this feature braked as part and parcel of their motors. I'll have to check and see if the sawstop machines I've used that have this feature are single or 3-phase. Regardless, it is a very nice feature that improves safety as well as saves time and money for the owner."

3ph motors do not have any inherent braking that single phase motors do not, both can be equipped with motor brakes but I have never seen it in this market (mid-priced cabinet saws) on the high-end Northfield will build you a #4 variety saw (cabinet saw) with a motor brake but we are talking 5 times more money. The Sawstop does not have a motor brake (aside from the emergency brake of course) as I mentioned the shorter spin down is due to the higher friction in the drive train that is required for the saw to be able to stop the blade. Just take a look under the hood of a SS and you will see the extra drive train that does not exist on a standard cabinet saw. The rundown time is simply a matter of physics the lower the friction and the higher the mass of the reciprocating parts the longer the rundown time is, most people see this as a mark of a quality machine, but it also takes time which can equate to money, the SS's increased friction may well reduce this time and be a serrendipitous benefit.

I have never used a cabinet saw that didn't accumulate dust in the cabinet and with far more volume and velocity than a 3hp bagger can muster, my PM2000 and ICS both do and if I had to guess the ICS is a little worse but the difference is moot, I suck them out with a shop vac regularly. In your case if it is indeed only accumulating in the cabinet and is still offer what you consider adequate capture above the table this MAY be the norm but know if operating CORRECTLY the PM2000 is on par with any cabinet saw in that regard.

Ergonomics are something that is generally designed for the folks within 2 std dev of the mean, being outside that as a whole or in part will give someone fits with everything from cars to hoola hoops. Large hands can be great when gripping a football but a pain when setting the lower guides on many bandsaws for example. We often take the ergonomics for granted in WWing machines since there often isn't too much variation ie table saw height could be a real bummer if you are 5'1" or 7'3" but if nothing else your review should alert people to the importance of being hands on with a machine before purchasing it. I am not condemning you since I have bought mahines that I have never touched but I don't know if I would banish the manufacturer if it didn't fit me and it didn't seem to be an issue for the vast majority of people.

I personally don't have a problem with your star rating, that is how you feel. You have further been complete and detailed in how you came to that conclusion this will let the reader decide for themselves how they would weight the issues you have. The fact you were complete and specific makes the review highly useful to anyone considering the purchase of a ~3,000 cabinet saw even if they would think it should be 4 stars or 1 star.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps I am too hard on Powermatic for what are small issues. Where things count, such as table flatness, arbor runnout, fit and finish, the saw is excellent. I just think that for the money we spend on these things, we should be getting features more comparable to the Sawstop machines. Call it table saw envy. For that reason I bumped my review to 3 stars. I didn't look at the Jets. I have two small children to take care of in addition to trying to be productive in the shop when childcare gives me a break. For that reason, I depended mostly on online reviews and opinions to decide on which saw was best. Time to drive around town looking at machines is pretty hard to come by…


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Well said and it has been an interesting post/review.

Yeah, I hear you, I know about finding time to go here and there and other commitments.

I bought my Jet sight unseen, but I knew several woodworkers in a local forum that had the same saw so I could send them emails on what they liked about it etc. Also Tom Hintz at New Woodworker had just owned one so he was a big help.

Hey with the saw you got you will suffer very very little table saw envy, thats a heck of a machine you have, enjoy.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

This response is only to address some of your TS envy. My ICS didn't come with a long cord nor plus, in the same shop with the same DC and maybe only 1" of static pressure between them I would be hard pressed to say which had better cabinet dust capture.

The ergonimics are just that which indeed sucks for you, and I am sorry you have to deal with it. On the run down side not much you can do there either short of putting on a motor brake or putting on a 3ph motor and VFD which would allow you to program the braking and run it on single phase, that certainly would not be cheap.

In the end if I had to give up one saw I would give up the PM2000 and keep my ICS but really only for the brake and not for any other reasons, the ICS is the only new cabinet saw (save a $20K Northfield #4) that I would trade my PM2000 for, even a SS PCS wouldn't even make me blink before I said no. My point is the only thing you have to be envious of is the ICS and quite frankly only at the point when you have less than 10 fingers to touch the PM2000 with, well that and when you have to pay for bandaids for your knuckles when cutting 45* bevels…


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Good to know AHuxley. I appreciate as well the background on 3-phase vs 1-phase machines and the reasons why the ICS I've used spins down the blade so quickly. It's a nice feature, especially during those "oh-crap" moments when you need to stop the machine mid-cut. Still wish my machine would do the same. Anyone know of an aftermarket blade-brake?

The fact is that the PM2000 is a HUGE step up from my old Jet and the bosch contractor saw I used before that. It runs quietly, does not vibrate, makes straight cuts and has way more power than I really need (I've cut 12/4 maple and oak on it like it was 1/2" poplar).

Thanks everyone for the advice on getting the most from the machine.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

The only way to add a motor brake would be to either replace the motor with a "brake motor" or go 3ph and VFD, I say the only way but I am sure there are others but all are expensive. It just isn't something that many people care about especially for the added cost. I am afraid you just have to see it for what it is, a negative for you as a result of good bearings and high mass, which otherwise is a good thing. I will say I have seen old-timers use a scrap of wood to stop TS and BS blades but I would not advocate it…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have information posted either and that is on purpose. This is the internet and you don't really need to give some people too much information. I don't post pics of my shop tools either. I don't have much but I don't want to lose them. 
I am sorry you don't like your new saw. I have used older PM saws and I loved them. Would I buy one today? I would have to look at them. I used green saws. I am older and I am at the age where people begin having more accidents. I might not get a PM but always wanted one. The cord length is a non issue. Go buy the cord needed and hard wire it. Don't use a cheap connector in the middle. If you want the blade to stop faster try using a lighter blade. A heavy blade acts as a flywheel. Dust is dust and you need to work on that and make your collector work with your new saw. A fellow your size is probably strong enough to turn smaller diameter wheels. Those large wheels are for small people and old people with not much muscle. 
Enjoy that machine and in 3 years if you don't like it thee is someone that will take it off your hands. Give it some time. I hope you learn to enjoy it. Congratulations on getting a new saw. Most people never experience that.
That is a beautiful daughter you have. she is excited.


----------



## Lildrgnoflb01 (Feb 25, 2010)

Alright, since I own one of these, I think I'll chime in.

Sorry to hear about your issues with the saw. It's always a bummer to shell out hard earned cash and be disatisfied, and clearly the saw did not meet your expectations. But as the saying goes, "you can never please all the people all of the time".

It appears that people took offense to some of the points in the review that address the notion that people were "suckered into" purchasing the saw, or somehow have "lower expectations" that yourself. Also one could argue that buying the saw without getting your hands on it, only exacerbated your distaste. Clearly the hand wheel issue would have been obvious had you had the chance to "test drive" the saw, so to speak. Oh the perils of internet commerce.

Hopefully, people in the market for a saw will see the issues that you point out, and discern if those same issues could apply to them, or if they are even bothered by them.

Allow me to speak to the issues you've had, to offer a point of view that others might wish to consider.

The hand wheel to raise and lower the blade does come awfully close to the bottom of the front rail when the blade is tilted to 45 degrees. But I've never banged a knuckle or even come close to brushing the rail with my hands. But to say it's a poor design would be a stretch. The argument could be made that if the manufacturer lowered it, then the operator would have to bend or stoop lower to operate it. I mean I think most 6 footers will think a Mini-Cooper is a bad design, but ask someone who is only 5'4", and that car is brilliant.

The time needed for my blade to come to a complete stop averages 8 seconds. But mine is only one phase, is it possible that could be the difference? For the home shop, I'm guessing 8 seconds is not a long time. For production, ok maybe.

I've got a nice cyclone, 3 hp dust collector attached to my saw and the riving knife and trunions appear almost dust free even after a heavy day's use, with little to no dust in the cabinet. It sounds like that is not the case for yours so I would certainly look into that.

There was a survey done a few months back in one of the woodworking magazines where they reported that only 27% of home woodworkers own a cabinet saw. If we are to believe this, then it's understandable that a manufacturer would gear their equipment for a more industrious configuration where almost all shop gear is hardwired. But I'm with you, a nice plug is not that expensive, so why not throw the customer a bone.

I can only speak to the experience I have with my saw, but as a whole, I love it. Would I classify myself anywhere near the level of some of the experienced masters on this site? Absolutely not. But I do consider myself an educated consumer. And when I made the decision to buy the PM2000 over the Saw Stop, the built in casters, 7.5 year warranty, nice big table and cheaper price tag were enough to swing me over the edge. Plus numerous reliable stories of the Saw Stop triggering accidentally, adding at least another $160 each time (price for brake and blade, since the blade is usually ruined) concerned me.

Aside from the dust collection issue, your concerns appear to be all relative. But then again, so is life. I mean if you put your hands on a hot pot, seconds can feel like hours, but get your hands on a hot woman, and hours can seem like seconds.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I'm sold.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

I gotta comment on the hand scraping issue here…how many times are you changing the blade height after tilting the blade? When I tilt mine I just raise the blade to just about full height, THEN tilt to the angle I need. Done. Unless you're making a lot of non through cuts at 45deg I just don't see an issue.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me guess, lJ61673 - your a PC kind of guy (as opposed to macintosh).


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hickymad,

Wow! There is a lot of testosterone floating around on this topic. Here is my two cents worth. You paid $3000 for this saw and that entitles you to your opinion of it. I too often expect more from tool manufacturers and am often disappointed, but I learn to work around or change what they did wrong. That doesn't mean I like doing it.

I just bought a new Powermatic planer with a short cord and no plug. I get it. They sell these tools world wide and plug types and regulations vary from country to country. I like being able to unplug the tool without walking across the shop when I am working on blades and motors. I think of it as a safety feature.

My personal experience is that when people take it upon themselves to argue vociferously with an honest opinion (delivered for no other purpose than expressing that opinion to others) the one arguing against you has other motivation. Money in one form or another is usually at stake. Of course, I don't know that such is the case here, but when I have investigated such situations in my past there is usually another motive than just a difference of opinion. That being said, in the Internet age the rules seem to be changing.

We have all chosen tools, cars, professions, even spouses and had second thoughts. Such is the existential quandary of life's dreadful freedom: to live is to be forced to make choices. You might wonder about your choice, but I'll bet you grow to like the saw anyway. Most of the time it just works out that way. After all is said and done, it is just a tool. Having such a cute little girl to hold is much more important…lucky you.


----------



## hickeymad (Feb 27, 2010)

Well said Boxguy. It's strange how vociferous and downright mean some people can be when faced with differing opinions. I understand the fears that come with public disclosure about yourself, but it leaves the rest of us wondering if we are getting honest opinions or paid endorsements. Look at companies like reputationdefender.com - who will, for a fee, scrub the internet of negative comments about companies or products. There is a concerted effort to de-democratize the internet, much to the detriment of consumers. Perhaps this sort of thing does not really happen on this site, but I think it is wise to be suspicious…

Yeah, I'm a lucky man. TWO beautiful little girls and I get to hang with them every day. Wish I'd done the fatherhood thing sooner - I'm terrified of dealing with their teenage years in my 50's! I built my oldest (age 4) a workbench for her birthday (Yet to be posted here). So now she hangs with me in the shop. Over the years I hope to show her that she is capable of creating - that her path in life is not dictated by the stereotypes of her sex. She wants to build a chair!


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Tough crowd!

I'm gald you brought up these points. It's hard think of every angle before you make a purchase, but you have def given me something to think about. I am tall with large hands, and probably wouldn't of given the hand clearance at 45 degress much of a thought.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I can promise you that I don't work for any tool company, lol. I just like the Powermatic saw.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Same here, just a happy owner. 
I have two beautiful girls too, though you'll never see me posting pictures of them on the internet.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had my PM2000 for about four years now and I can agree with some of the gripes. I have knocked my knuckles on the bottom of the rail when at a 45 and yes, dust does collect in the cabinet and on the trinnion gears. The dust on the gears has never been an issue. The height and angle adjustments still spin freely and accurately. I do blow them off with the compressor every now and then, but not enough to make a difference. I vaccum out the cabinet every couple months too.
All in all I am pleased as punch with the saw. I paid $2300 +tax and picked it up about an hour from me so no shipping involved. This supplier was cheaper than anywhere on the web and no shipping headache to worry about.


----------



## Howardh (Jul 22, 2012)

My Hammer K3 comes with an electric blade brake. With a 10" blade, it only takes 2-3 seconds to stop. With the 12" blade it's about 6-7 secs. Very acceptable. It's about the same price as the ICS but another cool feature is the fence. It can be rotated 90 deg to be either 5" high or .75. Great for ripping small parts. It also slides back and forth so it can be used at a stop when the end is positioned slightly behind the center point of the blade. No potential of a small part getting trapped an kicked back. Not to mention the slider which either slides or it can be locked down so the saw works as a conventional cab saw. It's simply great. Zero regrets.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

I have a PM 2000 with a clearview cyclone 5HP blower venting to the outside, no dust bag. I have a 10 ft 4" flexible hose from the cabinet to a 6" junction at the cyclone. the PM cabinet has a 4" port but reduces down to about 2.1/2" flex hose inside the cabinet up to the blade housing. without an overhead, above the saw blade dust collection , I have a lot of problems with saw dust being thrown all over the table and all over me. a lot of sawdust.
this is with both brand new ripping and crosscut commercial frued blades set barely above the height of the wood being cut. My dust collection is also connected via 6" gates at the junction via 4" PVC pipe to my bosch crosscut saw and my delta bandsaw. the dust collection works very efficiently with both these saws, but not with my PM 2000? there are no blockages in the flexable pipe to the PM 2000 cabinet. if everyone else is saying the dust collection works great on a PM 2000, is that with the small manufacturer's flex hose inside the cabinet connected or removed?
is great dust collection on the PM 2000 achieved with additional overhead dustcollection, like a sharkguard which I have on order?
what am I doing different from you and achieving such poor dust collection. poor is understating the problem.
and My knuckles also hit the table when the tilt is at 45 degrees, but I don't see that as much of a problem.
the wood I have been cutting recently is ash cherry and walnut
mark burton 
Greensboro NC


----------

